# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Phoropter leveling knob

## BNDOPTO

Phoropter leveling knob on Nidek RT-600 is broken. I have been waiting on service through my company for sometime. I am just curious if that is something simple or major and if anything can be done without the company outsourced for the repair. I understand these are major instruments that shouldnt be dealt with lightly and would never try to repair something that is out of my league. I have the phoropter leveled with a paper towel as of right now. Ive seriously debated designing something to put there until they get someone out here to repair it. I just hate looking at it, it is incredibly unprofessional looking.

----------


## Howard Gorin

If you mean the round knob on the side of the instrument It should be available from any ophthalmic. instrument dealer.
The knob can be installed without otherwise affecting the instrument.
You will need a metric "Allen" wrench to tighten the setscrew.

----------


## BNDOPTO

> If you mean the round knob on the side of the instrument It should be available from any ophthalmic. instrument dealer.
> The knob can be installed without otherwise affecting the instrument.
> You will need a metric "Allen" wrench to tighten the setscrew.


The company FINALLY came out. It seemed like such a simple fix that I couldnt locate anything for it online. The company confirmed this but unfortunately I was not present for the service.

----------


## Howard Gorin

What is the name of your service company?
Having spent my life fixing things from ophthalmic equipment to twelve ton machinery,
I am unimpressed by the level of people who claim to be factory trained technicians.
There are some good ones, lots of bad ones.
The problem is anyone who is any good does not stay in field service.
I see better equipment scraped, then what is sold to replace it.
I guess thats called salesmanship.

----------


## BNDOPTO

> What is the name of your service company?
> Having spent my life fixing things from ophthalmic equipment to twelve ton machinery,
> I am unimpressed by the level of people who claim to be factory trained technicians.
> There are some good ones, lots of bad ones.
> The problem is anyone who is any good does not stay in field service.
> I see better equipment scraped, then what is sold to replace it.
> I guess thats called salesmanship.


I certainly understand. Thankfully Im a person who will hyper fixate on something to learn the proper resolution on most things. 

My office outsourced to bayou ophthalmic. I seen where the woman who is assigned the tickets for equipment said they would be in touch. Shortly after not hearing anything I reached out. They were to mail us the tonometer set up from one room and fix the phoropter then. The delays seemed to be due to shipping to the wrong office. They also showed me how to check the calibration of the other rooms Goldman tonometer via FaceTime. The whole process took from March to may. Im not sure if is a combination or one party. It seems some processes with other tickets go smooth while others do not.

----------

